# Wireless success via USB: Netgear WG111, ndiswrapper, WPA

## thoughts

After conquering the Netgear WG311 PCI adapter on my desktop system, I wanted to get a fast (802.11g) and secure (WPA) USB wireless network adapter working in Linux, for my car stereo computer and for my fiancee's laptop.  Here's the complete HOWTO.  This was done on a Pentium-III notebook running 2.6.10-gentoo-r6, with USB1 (UHCI) ports, i.e. no USB2.

I bought the Netgear WG111, which is an 802.11b/g device, supporting 11 or 54 Mbps.  (Note that the WG111U and WG111T are different devices than the WG111.)  I had searched for info on this device before and discovered that ndiswrapper supports it, so to begin I installed ndiswrapper and wireless-tools:

```
# emerge -vabk wireless-tools

# emerge -vabk ndiswrapper
```

...which got me w-t version 27-r1 and ndiswrapper version 1.1-r1.

I ran the lsusb command to determine my adapter's usbid, which is 0846:4220.  I then found the corresponding entry on the ndiswrapper supported devices list.  According to that page, the WG111v1 has a Prism54 (Intersil 3886 and NetChip NET2280) chipset.

The ndiswrapper page directs you to the Netgear site to get the Windows driver for your device.  My device's serial number starts with WG16, so according to the Netgear Knowledgebase that means it's a WG111v1.  Serial numbers starting with WG72 are also v1s; those starting with WG41 are WG111v2 devices.

So I pick v1 and it leads me to this driver file: wg111_setup.exe.  Following the ndiswrapper installation instructions I run:

```
# cabextract wg111_setup.exe

# unshield Disk1/data1.cab
```

This got me a bunch of files, one of which was netwg111.inf, so I ran:

```
# ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf
```

...to install the driver to /etc/ndiswrapper/.  The command "ndiswrapper -l" then showed that the driver (and the adapter) were present.

I modprobe ndiswrapper and then run dmesg, and I see this:

```
ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver netwg111 (NETGEAR, Inc.,03/03/2004, 1.0.8.4) loaded

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:273): log: C000138A, count: 3 (00000103), return address: d8998fbc, entry: d89a77c2 offset: 4294907898

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:273): log: C000138A, count: 3 (c0000001), return address: d8994fe3, entry: d89a77c2 offset: 4294891553

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:09:5b:b5:10:d6 using driver netwg111, configuration file 0846:4220.0.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
```

And now iwconfig shows my wlan0 device, and "iwlist wlan0 scan" shows all the wireless access points (APs) in range.

I want to use WPA (since WEP is now fairly insecure) so I do:

```
# emerge -vabk wpa_supplicant
```

...which gets me version 0.3.8-r1.  I then create the file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf containing only this:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

   ssid="my_network_name"

   psk="my WPA password"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

}
```

...and then I chmod it 0600 so that only root can read it, since it contains my network password.

Finally, I run:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

# wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

That wpa_supplicant command shows lots of verbose output, from which I can see that it has properly connected to my router.  The ifconfig and iwconfig commands also now show wlan0 as active (it shows the AP MAC address that isn't all zeros).

Now, to permanently set my network settings, I put this into /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=20

# optionally set the IP and router for your wireless card to use.

# if you're using DHCP you can skip these.

ifconfig_wlan0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

Create a net.wlan0 link:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

...so that we can use rc-update to start the wireless device at startup:

```
# rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

And add this single line to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to load ndiswrapper (and thus the driver) at startup:

```
ndiswrapper
```

Finally, run:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

...to start the device.  Then run the route command and you should see that some of your routes are running through the wlan0 interface.  But since you probably had a wired ethernet connection already, your default route still uses that.  Run:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop && /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

...to disable your wired connection, and then re-start your wireless connection so the default route goes through it.

To permanently disable your old wired connection, so that wlan0 gets the default route at startup from now on, do:

```
# rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

Anthony DiSante

http://encodable.com/

http://nodivisions.com/

----------

## thesnowman

Thanks for the instructions.  Worked for me with a v1 WG111.

----------

## soigres

my wifi connection works fine but net.wlan0 doesn't exist... how to create it?

----------

## thesnowman

 *soigres wrote:*   

> my wifi connection works fine but net.wlan0 doesn't exist... how to create it?

 

 *thoughts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Create a net.wlan0 link:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## soigres

 *thesnowman wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*   my wifi connection works fine but net.wlan0 doesn't exist... how to create it? 
> 
>  *thoughts wrote:*   
> 
> Create a net.wlan0 link:
> ...

 didn't work... i made a cp of the net.eth0 in net.wlan0

----------

## Wildcat1

For my wg111v2 card I had to use wpa_supplicant 0.4.6 and ndiswrapper-1.5. I also had to list ndiswrapper first in my modules.autoload.d file to give my adapter time to initialize before wpa_supplicant runs. other than that everything is working great. Thanks! =)

----------

## GLS064

May I ask which kernel version you are running ? I have also the WG111v2 from Netgear and I don't get it to run. I followed exactlly your instrcution. I only get the message, that the driver is present, but not the hardware.

I tried it with the Kernel version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 from the Boot CD.

Greetings from Braunschweig

Bodo

----------

## r.stiltskin

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> I only get the message, that the driver is present, but not the hardware.

 

EXACTLY, what is the message you got?

Also, put the card in the pc slot, then type

lspci <enter>

Exactly how is your wireless card listed in the output from lspci?  (Is it listed at all?)

----------

## GLS064

Good Morning.

I did following steps and use Kernel 2.6.14.2 :

1 )

```
 

   # emerge wireless-tools wpa_supplicant

```

2 ) First I tried to emerged ndiswrapper but the compilation failed, so I installed ndiswrapper-1.5 from http://ndiswrapper.sourcefoge.net and  extracted it to /usr/local/src , downloaded the Windows driver from Netgear hp ( zip file ) and extracted it to the same directory where ndiswrapper is located.  

 --- ndiswrapper - 1.5

          |

          |---------------------WG111_2_1

3)

```

#ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf

Installing netwg111

#ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers

netwg111           driver present

#modprobe ndiswrapper

```

Why lspci ? The Netgear WG111v2 is an USB device , so 

the output of lsusb :

```

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03eb:7613 Atmel Corp.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04a9:220e Canon, Inc. CanoScan N1240U/LiDE 30

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 03eb:3301 Atmel Corp. 4-port Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 06a3:ff12 Saitek PLC

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:6204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5150c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Output of lspci ( I don't know why you need it, but here you are ) :

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

0000:00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

0000:00:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 06)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1)

```

Output of dmesg :

```

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io mem 0xdffffe00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000d800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6204

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Saitek Cyborgforce] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v1.288

i2o: max drivers = 8

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 USB1 USB2 USB3 EHCI UAR1  AC9  MC9 ILAN SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hdb5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

ReiserFS: hdb5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb5: checking transaction log (hdb5)

ReiserFS: hdb5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 128480k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:128480k

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe400, 00:50:ba:bb:91:80, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ndiswrapper version 1.5 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

```

----------

## GLS064

ok, now I am a step further :

I did :

```

#ndiswrapper -d 0846:6a00 netwg111

#ndiswraper -l

Installed ndis drivers

netwg111       driver present, hardware present

```

but know i have a little problem with the windows driver 

Output of dmesg :

```

...

ndiswrapper version 1.5 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver netwg111 (NETGEAR, Inc.,06/04/2004, 3.0.18.201) loaded

ndiswrapper (miniport_init:767): couldn't initialize device: C0000001

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_start_device:1441): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_usb_device:318): couldn't start device

ndiswrapper: probe of 1-5:1.0 failed with error -22

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

....

```

----------

## Wildcat1

GLS064: I had a similiar (perhaps exact - cant rememeber) problem with errors showing up in dmesg. I fixed it by downloading the newest set of drivers off netgear's website and extracting the winXP INF files (I was using the files off the CD). I'm using the 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 sources.

It also could be related to ndiswrapper failing to emerge - where did it fail? perhaps its the 4K Stacks thing?

----------

## GLS064

Well,

I think you mean " CONFIG_4KSTACK=y" . I do not have this in my .config. Where do I find it if I run make menuconfig ?

Under " Processor and Features" ?  There i have only the option to set the High Memory from  OFF , 4GB or 64 GB

Greetings Bodo

----------

## Wildcat1

I believe 4K stacks is off by default - but if you don't have it set ndiswrapper complains about wanting 8K Stacks and then won't emerge. I turned it "off" using these options:

```

Kernel hacking --->

             [ ] Show timing information on printks                                

             [*] Kernel debugging                                                  

             [ ]   Magic SysRq key                                                 

             (14)  Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) 

             [ ]   Detect Soft Lockups                                             

             [ ]   Collect scheduler statistics                                    

             [ ]   Debug memory allocations                                        

             [ ]   Debug preemptible kernel                                        

             [ ]   Spinlock debugging                                              

             [ ]   Sleep-inside-spinlock checking                                  

             [ ]   kobject debugging                                               

             [ ]   Compile the kernel with debug info                              

             [ ]   Debug Filesystem                                                

             [ ]   Compile the kernel with frame pointers                          

             [ ]   Check for stack overflows                                       

             [ ]   Kprobes                                                       

             [ ]   Stack utilization instrumentation                     

             [ ]   Page alloc debugging                                            

             [ ]   Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb         

```

----------

## GLS064

Ok, now I am not able to modprobe ndiswrapper.

" Error inserting ndiswrapper "

dmesg output :

```

...

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_alloc_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_free_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_ifnum_to_if

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_ifnum_to_if

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_clear_halt

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_clear_halt

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_reset_device

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_reset_device

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_control_msg

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_set_interface

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_set_interface

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_get_descriptor

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_get_descriptor

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_get_string

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_get_string

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_unlink_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_unlink_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_reset_configuration

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_reset_configuration

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_kill_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_buffer_free

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_free

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_init_urb

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_init_urb

ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol usb_buffer_alloc

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol usb_buffer_alloc

...

```

What can I do now ?

----------

## GLS064

I upgraded the kernel to version 2.6.14.3 and reinstalled then ndiswrapper. It works now fine, no problems.

Again, thanks everybody, who had helped me   :Wink: 

Greetings Bodo

----------

## batcave

This works fine when I run from the command line, but 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

 times out without associating.  Doing a little more poking around, I've found that if I run 

```
wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dndiswrapper
```

 it works, but if I run 

```
wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dndiswrapper -B
```

 it fails to associate.  Any thoughts?

----------

## Massimo B.

The wg111v2 should work with the prism54 drivers now without ndiswrapper.

But I still have problems to get it working.

ndiswrapper won't even work on my ppc.

----------

## lambengolmor

Sorry, I'm a noob, so this could be a stupid question but I fuond no answer..

I have a netgear wg111, and I have installed it with ndiswrapper, following the instructions.

For a lot of time when I typed 

#iwconfig

it didn't recognized any network. Now for a strange kind of magic it recognize the right one.

BUT, after #iwlist wlan0 scan and #ifconfig wlan0 up, at #ping www.gentoo.org (or any other address, olso the router one) it says that the network is unreachable. Does anyone have some idea on why? (and possibly on how to solve it?)

Thanks a lot

----------

## Sjovan

Hi i folowed this guys explenation (because i got a v3 version):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I am using my wg311 v3 wireless card to post this message
> 
> This card works with ndiswrapper version 1.5 and 1.7. These are the versions that I have tested. I used the WG311v3.INF file that came with my Netgear card on the cdrom. However, you need to use the WG311v3XP.sys and put only this sys in the directory with inf file before running the following command.
> ...

 

i get "wg311v3 driver present, hardware present" msg, but:

```
localhost wireless # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
```

what is wrong? if u need any more info to help me out, then pleas let me know.

----------

## offe

Hi!

I'm trying to get a WG11v2 working myself. I get "driver present, hardware present" but am unable to

connect to any acces points. "iwlist scan" doesn't even find my AP.

When I plug the device in, the blue LED flashes once and then turns off. I've done quiet a bit of googling on this

and it seems as if I'm not the only one having this problem. Anyone know what to do about it???

Anyway, to answer the question in the previous post:

just make sure that the "linux" symlink in /usr/src points to the sources of the kernel you are actually

running and then recompile ndiswrapper. That should solve it.

----------

## Sjovan

 *offe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, to answer the question in the previous post:
> 
> just make sure that the "linux" symlink in /usr/src points to the sources of the kernel you are actually
> ...

 

okay, i'm a n00b with gentoo. Can u pleas be a bit more detailed with your awnser.

edit:

okay, i think i know what's wrong....

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 24 20:05 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r5

```

```
localhost ~ # uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

```
localhost ~ # ls /boot/

boot  initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7  lost+found

grub  kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

something is deffently wrong. Pleas help me out.

----------

## offe

I meant that ndiswrapper have to compiled against the version of the kernel you are

actually running. Upon emerging, the emerge process will follow the /usr/src/linux symlink

to the kernel sources.

uname -r shows you that you are currently running kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 but your

/usr/src/linux is pointing to 2.6.17-gentoo-r5. Not the same.

Try doing:

```

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 linux

emerge -av ndiswrapper

```

Then you should be able to modprobe ndiswrapper.

After emerging a new source you should always remember to change the "linux" symlink

to point to the new sources. If you don't, kernel modules won't work.

----------

## waakner

Old post, but if someone is struggling with the Netgear WG111v2 adapter, this might help.

First, there are apparently two versions of WG111v2 adapters, one with prism chipset and one with rtl8187 chipset.

BusID for realteak chipset is 0846:6a00.

There are also native drivers for rtl8187, but installing them constantly hard locked my system when adapter received multiple connection requests. Also I never had any success with WPA encryption. Additionally, there are also xp64 drivers for rtl8187 chipset but they instantly locked system when tried to modprobe ndiswrapper.

Ndiswrapper (current stable version 1.25 ) recognises adapter when winxp drivers are loaded just fine and you receive driver installed, hardware present message. However, drivers seem not to work. I tried several versions on winxp drivers and none of them found any access points during the scan.

Solution is to use WIN98/WINME drivers instead. At least WINME 3/16/2006,5.1213.06.0316 driver found from the original install CD works flawlessly and also with WPA encryption.

----------

## Mgiese

i tried it on 2 diffrent computers, one tells me :

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa.conf' -> '/etc/wpa.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 3 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     61 75 64 69 32                                    audi2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

key_mgmt: 0x2

proto: 0x1

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='audi2'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0x5

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x5 enc 0x7

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:09:5b:b3:ae:82

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 198 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 ssid='audi2' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 (SSID='audi2' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 198 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 ssid='audi2' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 (SSID='audi2' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
```

and the other one just says :

```
wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 (SSID='audi2' freq=2437 MHz)

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 (SSID='audi2' freq=2437 MHz)

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
```

----------

## Mgiese

 *Quote:*   

> # wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf
> 
> Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:4d:3f:62 (SSID='audi2' freq=2437 MHz)
> 
> Association request to the driver failed
> ...

 

this was the error i got rid off finally, i just tried the following (wext instead of ndiswrapper):

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf
```

and then i typed in : 

```
dhcpcd -d wlan0
```

  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

EDIT : meanwhile i fixed my second pc too, there were some settings left (/etc/conf.d/net), after those changes and a fresh reboot it worked.

but somehow strange that also there its just working with 

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext
```

 even it is working over NDISWRAPPER ?!?!?! 

BUT THX A LOT FOR THIS GREAT HOWTO, i already spent so many time with trying around with linux-wlan-ng and all those stuff... ndiswrapper was more easy then i had thought THX AGAIN

----------

## Mgiese

could someone be so kind so have a look here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526318-highlight-.html

i am trying to install another wireless card (toshiba wireless lan mini pci card) with orinoco chipset, hardware seems to work but still problems with WPA in general or wpa_supplicant... i think WEP could work right know, but i do want wpa here too

----------

## AludraHIXY

Hey..uhhh... ive been trying for hours to find a solution to this but i cant find one...

I'm trying to install gentoo on a x86 box, so my only iso option is the minimal install CD.   I'm pretty sure that you can only install gentoo from this cd if the computer in question is connected to the internet, and it is, by a WG111v1...(when i use Windows XP).

So i tried the first thing in this 'howto', "emerge -vabk ndiswrapper", but as im on the livecd installtion still, i cant use emerge yet(command not found).  So ive downloaded ndiswrapper and its on the harddrive of my x86 box now, so i can mount the /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda1 and access the harddrive like that...  However, i cant use 'make' in order to compile/install ndiswrapper, as im still on the livecd installation and "command not found"...

Im thinking all i have to do is get ndiswrapper to work, so then i can continue with this howto...

Anyone got any idea how i can install ndiswrapper from the minimum install livecd?

Thanks!

----------

## korda

[quote="Mgiese"] *Quote:*   

> # finally, i just tried the following (wext instead of ndiswrapper):
> 
> ```
> # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Same here Mgiese, I could not link up with the AP using -Dndiswrapper but it worked with -Dwext, thanks for this tip, I've been stuck on this for a while.

----------

## coolant

I've bought the same USB dongle. device ID = 0x6a00.

The CD has some files, I tried ndiswrapper, and the interface wlan0 comes up.

But I'm unable to scan.

Assuming that my problem might be due to the versions of drivers (for XP as opposed to 98/ME), I proceeded to download from netgear site.

All I get from from their site (and a link to their latest drivers , version 3.00) is a "setup.exe" file, which doesn't work with cabextract or unshield.

Any info on how I can play with it.

And, I  am able to scan the Access point if I load the native driver, but not make a connection. I'm using WPA for encryption, and I'll prefer to stick to it, unless ofcourse I'm left without a choice.

----------

